# Commuting to Fujairah.



## aileron (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi all, 

I recently moved to Dubai and my Wife got a job in Fujairah and will be here next month. But due to my contract and "standby" nature of my job I am unable to stay in Fujairah. So I was wondering if any of u have any advice/ experience with commuting to Fujairah from DXB, and where will be the best area to live, that will provide the quickest commuting time.

Thanks in advance!

Theunis


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I haven't used the new highway yet http://gulfnews.com/gntv/lifestyle/dubai-to-fujairah-in-forty-minutes-1.943510. You can find out more yourself if you do a google search on it. But I am sure you will get some more definitive information from others - I just wanted to let you know that it does seem to be a feasible commute. I thin you may need to live towards the Dubai-Sharjah border.


----------



## aileron (Jan 10, 2012)

I have driven the road, just to have a look, it took me exactly an hour (strictly following the speed limits ) from the dragon mart. Was hoping ther might be something closer...


----------

